

TechCrunch And Huffington: Who Will Buy The Big Blogs? - drm237
http://www.247wallst.com/2007/10/techcrunch-and-.html
The name brand blogs. The big ones. Huffington. TechCrunch. GigaOm. Boing Boing. Ars Technica. SeekingAlpha.<p>AOL has already bought Weblogsinc. It owns popular blogs including flagship Engadget.<p>But, with the internet operations at newspapers and some other tradition media companies making very little headway, the big blogs take on a very significant attraction. They reach audiences in great numbers. They have credibility. They are not expensive to run. And, they make money.
======
drm237
A good follow-up at [http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2007/10/03/cnet-to-buy-
tech...](http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2007/10/03/cnet-to-buy-techcrunch-
why-not/)

